# Russian and Hermann’s mating! Is it safe??



## BabyBlue (Feb 20, 2019)

Boris, Male Russian (15yrs) Babbs, Female Hermann’s (3ish) 
Boris has been obsessed with Babbs ever since I introduced them in 2016. They live outside in 8ft x 8ft pen with LB, male Russian (2ish). Babbs started laying (oval) eggs last year. I don’t know what to do with eggs! I find the eggs when I check on them in the mornings. Is this safe? Should I incubate? Do I separate them?


----------



## Tom (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Species should never be mixed. Never. It is not safe.

All three need to be separated into their own enclosures. Tortoises should not be kept in pairs.

Those eggs should be broken open and discarded.

Here is some care info for you. Most of what you find on the internet is simply wrong. We've all been doing it wrong for decades. Here is the right info:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


Questions and conversation are welcome.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi, and welcome!

Poor Babbs, being pestered constantly by Boris and the other male Russian. This is so wrong on so many levels.
1. The pen is not large enough for three tortoises (one, maybe)
2. The male to female ratio is too heavy on the male
3. Species should never be mixed (pathogens may make one or the other of them sick or even dead)


We have good care sheets pinned at the tops of our species specific sections.


----------



## BabyBlue (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank y’all so much for feedback! I will definitely separate immediately. I’ll checkout recommended info for proper care. 
After reading info from past forums I believe I’m incorrect when saying Babbs is a Hermann’s.
Brief background: I purchased Boris and his ‘clutch-mate’ Natasha 15yrs ago while living in SoCal. Natasha passed away after 7yrs 
Fast forward 2016 living on farm in South Georgia I acquired Babbs believing she was young Russian tort. After 1.5 yrs Babbs has more than doubled in size and I find the first eggs in pin. All of my books say Russian eggs are spherical and torts hibernate. Babbs laid oval eggs and doesn’t hibernate. This is why I believed she was Hermann’s. I now know not to treat my ancient books as gospel. Am I incorrect calling her Hermann’s??


----------



## TechnoCheese (Feb 21, 2019)

Please post pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2019)

BabyBlue said:


> Thank y’all so much for feedback! I will definitely separate immediately. I’ll checkout recommended info for proper care.
> After reading info from past forums I believe I’m incorrect when saying Babbs is a Hermann’s.
> Brief background: I purchased Boris and his ‘clutch-mate’ Natasha 15yrs ago while living in SoCal. Natasha passed away after 7yrs
> Fast forward 2016 living on farm in South Georgia I acquired Babbs believing she was young Russian tort. After 1.5 yrs Babbs has more than doubled in size and I find the first eggs in pin. All of my books say Russian eggs are spherical and torts hibernate. Babbs laid oval eggs and doesn’t hibernate. This is why I believed she was Hermann’s. I now know not to treat my ancient books as gospel. Am I incorrect calling her Hermann’s??


We'll be better able to tell for sure Babb's species if we can see pictures of her (top and bottom)


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2019)

BabyBlue said:


> Thank y’all so much for feedback! I will definitely separate immediately. I’ll checkout recommended info for proper care.
> After reading info from past forums I believe I’m incorrect when saying Babbs is a Hermann’s.
> Brief background: I purchased Boris and his ‘clutch-mate’ Natasha 15yrs ago while living in SoCal. Natasha passed away after 7yrs
> Fast forward 2016 living on farm in South Georgia I acquired Babbs believing she was young Russian tort. After 1.5 yrs Babbs has more than doubled in size and I find the first eggs in pin. All of my books say Russian eggs are spherical and torts hibernate. Babbs laid oval eggs and doesn’t hibernate. This is why I believed she was Hermann’s. I now know not to treat my ancient books as gospel. Am I incorrect calling her Hermann’s??


Living as a pair is likely the reason Natasha didn't make it. Unless there was some sort of accident. Do you know why she didn't live?


----------



## BabyBlue (Feb 21, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> We'll be better able to tell for sure Babb's species if we can see pictures of her (top and bottom)



I’m having trouble sharing my photos, any suggestions?


----------



## BabyBlue (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2019)

Definitely two different species there.


----------



## BabyBlue (Feb 21, 2019)

Babbs is the one with the more ‘domed’ shell 

Now that I can show photos I will take and share pics of her top and bottom


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2019)

The two smaller ones are Russians and the larger one is either a Hermanni or a Graeca.


----------



## BabyBlue (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2019)

It's a Hermanns


----------

